#ubuntu-classroom-es 2012-04-04
<chilicuil> m4v: hola, disculpa podrias agregar https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom_ES al titulo de #ubuntu-classroom-es ?, he intentado hacerlo pero no me tengo permisos de op en ese canal, saludos o/
* m4v changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom-es to: Bienvenidos a Clases Ubuntu - Traducción de #ubuntu-classroom al español - Calendario https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom_ES
